

Detecting underground smuggling with low-frequency radio waves - darshan
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/tm/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14072497

======
asciilifeform
Yet another freedom-suppression technology.

~~~
eru
Yes. It just increases the price-differentials, until drug smuggling pays
enough again.

Escaping for humanitarian reasons will be made more difficult. And we do not
want to rely on arbitrage there.

